# Hosting Audio Files



## Sukerkin (Mar 28, 2012)

I am assuming that Cap'n Bob's budget will not stretch to hosting audio and video files directly on MT.

So, at the risk of sounding like a n00b {I'm not but I'm an engineer not a media studies guy}, what's the most convenient way of hosting music files, say, so that I can link to them here at MT?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2012)

if they're legal to post online, youtube works.  Zshare, dropbox, and file share sites also work (as long as they are legal).

I've got server space to spare right now, as long as they are legal, you should be able to attach them to posts. I might have to bump up the file size settings a bit.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 28, 2012)

Coolness - what I have in mind to link is a version of Phantom of the Opera I have performed by some friends of mine.  It's a early version they did that *I* think is superior by far to the one they link on-line .


----------



## Haakon (Mar 28, 2012)

If you have a Hotmail account you could put them on your Skydrive and share them. They wouldn't stream like from Youtube, people would have to download then listen, but it would work, and it's free.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe Gmail docs also lets you store and share files.  Could be wrong, only done it a few times.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2012)

I bet it does.  We have google as our corporate mail/docshare backbone -- the paid version of google docs definitely lets you share files, I'd be surprised if the non-corporate version didn't let a user do that..


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

Cheers everyone for your help and advice :tup:.  I did take a look at my Google account briely but not in depth (lazy quick look rather than techie analysis ).  I'll take another look tonight and see what I can see.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't wait to hear your music!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

I am deeply flattered for such kindly words dear lady but in this case it's James and Gemma's music - I'm just passing along the gift that is Gemma's voice .  I shall have to do something myself one day soon tho' - might make me practise more .


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 29, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I am deeply flattered for such kindly words dear lady but in this case it's James and Gemma's music - I'm just passing along the gift that is Gemma's voice .  I shall have to do something myself one day soon tho' - might make me practise more .



I am playing around with Google Sites; it is free.  My pitiful attempts so far...

https://sites.google.com/site/snorkboggle/

Google Docs is likewise free, and allows me to store and share documents and files of various sorts (video, audio, image, PDF, Word documents)...

https://docs.google.com/open?id=1RBEMyXWnfAybctp3ne3JtUSHDmhfXkUuNSjRPIFNdGI10ckcvOIx6dLpK_wo

I have not yet attempted to embed same into a website...but I'm reasonably certain there is some way in which it might be done.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay, I have figured out how to upload files to my Google Docs but cannot see a way to embed them as a link.  I know that they are Cloud stored which should mean they are available even when I am off-line ... or so I assume?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 29, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Okay, I have figured out how to upload files to my Google Docs but cannot see a way to embed them as a link.  I know that they are Cloud stored which should mean they are available even when I am off-line ... or so I assume?



Still working on that one myself.  I did manage to embed a PDF as a link, but so far, not the audio files.  You can post the link and others can click and download it; but so far, I'm unclear on how to embed it so they can just click and play.  Google goes things...different.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

:grins:  Aye, so they do


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

So does this link work?

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxwmqs4RhVsEN3o4ZTVJcWxUVWFwaHhuT1pCWEUxdw/edit?pli=1


----------



## Jenna (Mar 29, 2012)

If you are looking for something straightforward for uploading and linking to and from, Soundcloud.com takes a licking.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

Nope - not unless I am logged in


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

How about this one?

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0Bxwmqs4RhVsEN3o4ZTVJcWxUVWFwaHhuT1pCWEUxdw


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

A-ha!  That seems to do the trick.  People need to download it to play it as there is no streaming but a step forward at least


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 29, 2012)

First one actually worked for me...


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 29, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> So does this link work?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxwmqs4RhVsEN3o4ZTVJcWxUVWFwaHhuT1pCWEUxdw/edit?pli=1



I'm asked to login to Google on both links.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

Hmm, that is a puzzle, *Dancing* because the link parameters are specifically set to not require a log in .  It should be a case of following the link and downloading the file.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

Does this work, ladies and gentlemen?

http://soundcloud.com/sukerkin/phantom-of-the-opera


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

And another to double check:

http://soundcloud.com/sukerkin/dawn-early-version


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 29, 2012)

Both worked fine for me.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you my friend :bows:.  I think the quality suffers rather with the LOSSY formats involved but at least it seems easy enough to do .


----------

